# ForestRiver Sunseeker



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello,
We are thinking of buying a 2007 Sunseeker from Brownhills.
We currently have a Autotrail Chieftain so size doesn't matter.
Does any body have any information on these RV's as i don't know allot about them.
Price is £59995.00 OTR thats trading my autotrail.
We like the inside size as we have young children.
Any help would be great!

Regards 

Stuart


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I suppose here would be a good place to start Stuart http://www.forestriverinc.com/nd/default22.asp?nav=rec

Best of luck
Linda


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi stuart

like you within the near future I may be swopping over to a RV, but dont know to much about them.

I intend to go here http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/motorhomes.htm members on this forum I think you will get more help than other dealers.


----------



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

does anybody know how much an lpg conversion would cost?


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

lpg conversion £3,000 ish, depending on how much tank capacity you have fitted. Be sure to have a filler on both sides (thanks Mick for this advice, which has saved me no end of shunting). I have posted a savings calculator in the download section which may help you to work out possible savings. Let me know if you need help using it, as I didn't design it for others' use.

des


----------

